
Bitcoin equals price of Gold - imd23
https://payment-systems.quora.com/Bitcoin-equals-price-of-Gold
======
valtron
X/n > Y/m when n and m are both arbitrary. Big whoop.

What matters is the market cap. Bitcoin: 14B, gold: 6600B.

